# Congratulations to member Alan Roger



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Alan ( SN Member ) my 2nd son passed his orals yesterday and is now Chief of all the Engineers on his Tug Irving Spruce 4500 hp . We went trout fishing last night and did some serious damage ( perfect night with the fish rising and taking freely )

Oh happy Days Derek


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Derek,

Congratulations to Alan - certainly following in his father's footsteps! (Applause)

I bet the pair of you did some serious damage to a can or two, as well as the fish. (Thumb)


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Congratulations to Alan and to you Derek (Thumb)


----------



## Peter4447 (Jan 26, 2006)

Well done Alan.
Peter


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Freshly caught trout and cold beer--the perfect way to celebrate.
Congratulations, Alan and, of course, Derek, too.

Bruce


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Well done Alan


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Congratulations Alan 
Steve


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

Well done Alan!

Skol
CED


----------



## tunatownshipwreck (Nov 9, 2005)

Congratulations to Alan.


----------



## Irvingman (Jan 29, 2006)

Many congratulations Alan
(Applause)


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

Congratulations Alan. (Thumb)


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

Good Job!!
Congratulations


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

A chip off the old block, congratulations.


----------



## pete (Mar 13, 2005)

Well done mate, I wish I could have been with you for the fishing or maybe the beer...................pete


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

You are indeed a fortunate man Derek and many congratulations Alan - here's to you (Pint)


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Many thanks to you all > Alan was going to reply to the thread but had to join a vessel ( Ink still wet on the ticket ) Going to Cape Breton for some Marine problem to be solved ASAP . 
Our thanks for all the nice remarks . Derek


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Congratulations Alan. Hope you have a long and happy career
Best wishes
Bert.


----------



## Don Matheson (Mar 13, 2007)

Derek 
Please pass my congratulations to Alan when you see him. He will enjoy a wonderful moment when he goes aboard his first ship as Chief. As you will know yourself, that lasts for about five minutes before the worry starts.
Don


----------

